# Brass Duck call



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok it's not wood but it was turned on a wood lathe...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very Sharp

First pic reminds me of a cannon


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nice looking, but might be a little cold on the lips.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

that's impressive!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That would be a excellent award at a Ducks Unlimited or some other type Banquet


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

that's a beaut!. Bet it's heavy!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful work , Roberto...

Gonna have to give you a few 'demerits' for 'tool abuse', though...:rotfl:


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you guys!! Tuga, do I get any points back for using carbide cutters? LoL


----------

